# Amberjack closure!!!!



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/fishery_b.../2014/fb14-059_gulf_gaj_comm_rec_closures.pdf


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that didn't take long. Thanks for the notice....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All this nonsense has nothing to do with actual numbers. It is an agenda driven by the wack jobs on the left and their tree hugging cronies. It is their full intentions to take the recreational fishermen and women out of the equation altogether. Therefore allowing more for the commercial side.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry guys its my fault, my one 15lb Jack put us over the limit, I just caught too many. The statisticians who work for NOAA must have never graduated 6th grade to come up with these numbers. If you read around the internet many like I caught lots of fish out of season but when it opened up few were caught at least by the rec sector.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Hard to believe, going the way of snapper / trigger Mingo will be next, then sharks


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

During Snapper season only thing I could catch was Amberjacks. Now that Snapper season is over I'm catching big snappers and now Amberjacks are off limits. 

My 24 ft bay boat isn't large enough to travel 100 miles offshore for the big boys and tough out the higher seas so I guess it's time to think about selling the boat or find some holes close in that produce fish not ear marked as out of season. Triggers can only get 2, Snapper can only get 2, Amberjack can only get 1, kings can only get 2. 

I suppose they will have a 2 fish limit on croakers porgy shortly.

Damn Shame.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

At some point this nonsense has to stop. Not sure how much more we can take.

I guess very fish in the Gulf is "over fished"? Bullshite


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

​I say, "Take Rich up on his offer - Ask him for more information!" Or just fax something to him registering your dissatisfaction with the decision.

FOR INFORMATION CONTACT: 
Rich Malinowski, [email protected]  
727-824-5305, FAX 727-824-5308


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Civil disobedience anyone?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Chet88 said:


> At some point this nonsense has to stop. Not sure how much more we can take.
> 
> I guess very fish in the Gulf is "over fished"? Bullshite


Yeah - it stands to reason that if the resource is overfished, people won't waste all that fuel and time going after fish that aren't there.

How about additional habitat for AJs and other structure-oriented fish? Shouldn't the numbers be adjusted upward everytime there's a new structure that provides suitable habitat?


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

This is sick. I have written elected officials for years with not one single response.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

scott44 said:


> Civil disobedience anyone?


I'm all for civil disobedience, but just remember that a tenet of C.D. is that if you do the crime, you have to be willing to do the time.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

To be honest I'm sure that the AJs have taken a pounding. I can live with the closure easily for one reason. The commercial guys can't catch them while we can't. It's only right that if the recreational angler can't catch them because they are over fished then the commercial guys shouldn't be able to continue to fish for them either.


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

*Endangered my a$$*

F'ing Fish Nazis

ARS out of control
Trigerfish?????
Amberjack #'s are too low????

Where's the science?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

What about the poor charter boat captains??? Oh yeah who cares about those greedy bastages.. Have fun on your dolphin cruises in the future!!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

IMO it's time to stop commercial fishing for grouper, snapper, AJ, etc. completely in the United States. It's obvious that the resources can no longer withstand the pressure. Why should we continue to exploit our resources just so someone in New York can have a snapper dinner.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Civil disobedience anyone?


That is what it is going to take. Kim is right on as well, at least the commercial guys have to wait as well. 
I personally am in favor of all landings being reported then we will have some more credible science to work with.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Attention: The Gulf of Obama is now closed to all legal Americans.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Attention: The Gulf of Obama is now closed to all legal Americans.


I don't like him either, but don't turn this into something that it isn't. All of this started under Bush. It's gonna take a lawsuit to stop it. They are giving more and more ammunition with all these bullshit closures, but we have shown our willingness to sit on the sidelines and hope that someone else will pick up the fight. Until we all unite and quit bitching on forums, we will continue to maintain the status quo.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

eym_sirius said:


> How about additional habitat for AJs and other structure-oriented fish? Shouldn't the numbers be adjusted upward everytime there's a new structure that provides suitable habitat?


 It is my understanding that NMFS discounts the fish that are on artificial structure when they do their population estimates. Something about the ones on the artificial reefs only being ones that were drawn off of natural structure and therefore not representing a separate population. :001_huh:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay, here is a little different spin on all this. We (notice I said "we") keep saying there are to many snapper, the limits are to low, the authorities don't know what they are talking about... blah, blah, blah.... There are to many Amberjack, blah, blah, blah. Ever stop to think we have a pretty darn good fishery because we (there I go again, I said "we") aren't out here day after day taking from the Gulf and NOT giving it time to recover?

Hey, I agree there are a lot of snapper, however, I have been out there and couldn't buy a snapper on certain days. Now, my point is, I agree the seasons are short (or they seem to be), but how many times have we (yep, I did it again "we") went fishing and thought to ourselves, man there are a lot of fish, this is GREAT! Possibly, Just maybe, this is because of the regulations that are in place? Think about it. Ya don't have to call me a tree hugger, but maybe, just maybe the folks know just a little about what they are doing. Now I do agree that seasons are short, but there is a shit ton of people fishing too.... So, just how many fish are in the sea. Just sayin..... bash away.... think about it for a minute before you start the slamming... If we all took a cooler full of fish home every time we went, how many times before the cooler just isn't as full as it was the trip before....


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

You WILL Eat Talipa and you WILL Like It........


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Okay, here is a little different spin on all this. We (notice I said "we") keep saying there are to many snapper, the limits are to low, the authorities don't know what they are talking about... blah, blah, blah.... There are to many Amberjack, blah, blah, blah. Ever stop to think we have a pretty darn good fishery because we (there I go again, I said "we") aren't out here day after day taking from the Gulf and NOT giving it time to recover?
> 
> Hey, I agree there are a lot of snapper, however, I have been out there and couldn't buy a snapper on certain days. Now, my point is, I agree the seasons are short (or they seem to be), but how many times have we (yep, I did it again "we") went fishing and thought to ourselves, man there are a lot of fish, this is GREAT! Possibly, Just maybe, this is because of the regulations that are in place? Think about it. Ya don't have to call me a tree hugger, but maybe, just maybe the folks know just a little about what they are doing. Now I do agree that seasons are short, but there is a shit ton of people fishing too.... So, just how many fish are in the sea. Just sayin..... bash away.... think about it for a minute before you start the slamming... If we all took a cooler full of fish home every time we went, how many times before the cooler just isn't as full as it was the trip before....


That is all well and good but they spelled it out precisely what they were going to do back in 2007. On NOAA web page if you searched Vision 20/20 on about the 19th page they said exactly their plan was for 100 % catch and release by the recreational fishermen. There were a ton of people that posted this all over the forums and has since been scrubbed to say no such thing. That is their agenda in a nut shell so don't be shocked when it comes about. Chris on the other forum has saved it to his server so they could not change the wording on it.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

There is no way that many lbs of fish have been caught in 12 days.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll have to agree- at least it includes the commercial sector in this closure! My only thing is, we don't really get a good opportunity to fish a lot until after Labor Day weekend. So I guess we won't be targeting any snapper or AJs during our "off season" or vacation time.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Realtor said:


> Okay, here is a little different spin on all this. We (notice I said "we") keep saying there are to many snapper, the limits are to low, the authorities don't know what they are talking about... blah, blah, blah.... There are to many Amberjack, blah, blah, blah. Ever stop to think we have a pretty darn good fishery because we (there I go again, I said "we") aren't out here day after day taking from the Gulf and NOT giving it time to recover?
> 
> Hey, I agree there are a lot of snapper, however, I have been out there and couldn't buy a snapper on certain days. Now, my point is, I agree the seasons are short (or they seem to be), but how many times have we (yep, I did it again "we") went fishing and thought to ourselves, man there are a lot of fish, this is GREAT! Possibly, Just maybe, this is because of the regulations that are in place? Think about it. Ya don't have to call me a tree hugger, but maybe, just maybe the folks know just a little about what they are doing. Now I do agree that seasons are short, but there is a shit ton of people fishing too.... So, just how many fish are in the sea. Just sayin..... bash away.... think about it for a minute before you start the slamming... If we all took a cooler full of fish home every time we went, how many times before the cooler just isn't as full as it was the trip before....


 
The pendulum has swung too far toward species rebuilding plans at the present time. There is some middle ground to be reached yet.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Gator McKlusky said:


> The pendulum has swung too far toward species rebuilding plans at the present time. There is some middle ground to be reached yet.


 I fully agree....


----------



## cobia87 (Jun 11, 2014)

Mark my word. A cobia season will happen next year. Word from a reliable source is the Noaa/Sero is already planning it. Just get ready.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Well damn. My favorite fish to target.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Noaa mathematics for quota limits. Call it noaamatics. Lets see : 2,000,000 florida rec fisherman catch one 40 aj per day thats 80,000,000 lbs of aj times 12 days, oh shit thats 960,000,000 lbs of aj caught in 12 days. Those dastardly recreational fisherman exceeded their quota again.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The next thing they will close is the endangered Loin Fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> The next thing they will close is the endangered Loin Fish.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


 
HaHa. I'll make sure I "protect" my Loin Fish from any federal "closures".


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Is there a slot limit for 'loin' fish?

Sorry WhyMe -- just too funny to pass up


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

Here something to think about. Anyone know how many useable inlets there is from lets say Panama City to Texas? From Panama City to Mobile Al. there are only 5 Passes. It seems to me it would be a lot easier to count how many recreational boats go in and out to fish. Lets say there's 6 fishermen on each boat "which is very high" and they all caught their limit. There is no way to come up with the numbers they say.
There are LESS boats being built now then before! There are LESS boat buyers then before! No way there are MORE fish being caught by the recreational fishermen then before!!! You want numbers count the recreational boats that go OUT !!! FIGHT THEM WITH NUMBERS, If that doesn't work then F%$K them !!! Go out and catch them.
Have a great day!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Kim said:


> To be honest I'm sure that the AJs have taken a pounding. I can live with the closure easily for one reason. The commercial guys can't catch them while we can't. It's only right that if the recreational angler can't catch them because they are over fished then the commercial guys shouldn't be able to continue to fish for them either.


They aren't overfished. The short ones are like rats on every near shore/shallow water wreck we stop on.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

afishanado said:


> IMO it's time to stop commercial fishing for grouper, snapper, AJ, etc. completely in the United States. It's obvious that the resources can no longer withstand the pressure. Why should we continue to exploit our resources just so someone in New York can have a snapper dinner.


YES!! how much beating does a population have to take before it is obvious that commercial fishing is not viable. Not to mention it is completely unfair. Using Red snapper fishing for example, there are 40 commercial liences out there and they get 51% of the resourse? This is a national public resourse so i don't see how 40 guys some how got to control 51% of it for there own gain at the detremit to millions and thats just fisherman. It also hurts the economy since a recreationally harvested fish has more than double the economic impact. It's just an insane way to manage the fishery that benefits few and hurst many.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> They aren't overfished. The short ones are like rats on every near shore/shallow water wreck we stop on.


That would support them being overfished. All the mature fish are harvested. There is nothing magic that happens to AJ when it gets over 30' inches that causes it to suddenly make a b line 20 miles of shore. People also used to think that only small red snapper came close to shore....


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*yep*



Play'N Hooky said:


> It is my understanding that NMFS discounts the fish that are on artificial structure when they do their population estimates. Something about the ones on the artificial reefs only being ones that were drawn off of natural structure and therefore not representing a separate population. :001_huh:


saw a video on youtube put out by fwc saying same thing about lobster so makes sense they noaa would use same flawed logic.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yakin_it_up said:


> YES!! how much beating does a population have to take before it is obvious that commercial fishing is not viable. Not to mention it is completely unfair. Using Red snapper fishing for example, there are 40 commercial liences out there and they get 51% of the resourse? This is a national public resourse so i don't see how 40 guys some how got to control 51% of it for there own gain at the detremit to millions and thats just fisherman. It also hurts the economy since a recreationally harvested fish has more than double the economic impact. It's just an insane way to manage the fishery that benefits few and hurst many.


As of 2011 America started importing 91% of its seafood by 2020 we will be importing nearly 95%. This industry supplys jobs to millions of people up and down the Gulf Coast, soon America will be totally dependent on foreign seafood to feed its populous. Are you okay with this?

Also you have to take note of how many recreational anglers are pounding the Gulf, including all of us. The Charter industry is a massive Navy that stretches from Key-west to Texas and does not slow down. Each year more and more anglers are buying boats and pursuing saltwater fish while Commercial vessels are going out of business.

There is a major picture being painted here and unless you can see the whole thing it's hard to grasp it without being bios to your own sport or profits


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hasnt anyone figured out that the federal government doesn't want to count the frigging fish.....then they would know how wrong they were.

In all the thousand of boardings I did for the CG enforcing the regs for NMFS, we never counted or weighed a single fish, recreation or otherwise. Just made sure you were within the requirements and went on our way.
FWC doesnt count or weigh fish, they just make sure you dont have too many.
Its not about counting or weighing fish....that would be way to easy.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

dockmaster said:


> Hasnt anyone figured out that the federal government doesn't want to count the frigging fish.....then they would know how wrong they were.
> 
> In all the thousand of boardings I did for the CG enforcing the regs for NMFS, we never counted or weighed a single fish, recreation or otherwise. Just made sure you were within the requirements and went on our way.
> FWC doesnt count or weigh fish, they just make sure you dont have too many.
> Its not about counting or weighing fish....that would be way to easy.


We have had 5 biologist that has came fishing with us in the last 3 years to take measurements, and weigh fish. The sad part is every bioligst has said that they are 6 years behind on data due to under funding. The fish population today and regulations we have are based on data that was collected 6 years ago.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

How the hell do you over fish a species that has a 1 fish per person limit??


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

johnboatjosh said:


> How the hell do you over fish a species that has a 1 fish per person limit??


When your catch is measured in pounds and sold to the highest bidder.


----------



## Duhcapt (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to spend my retirement years battling NOAA.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

You have to ask where are they getting ther numbers? I call it tricky math. It use to be math is a true answer to a problem. But NOAA keeps changing the formula until they get the results they want to meet a gold. There are five southern states which are effected by the Gulf. Remember the word Southern. We have to elect a few good Statesmen or Women to represent us in the inter loop in DC. It is very apperant it takes to much money to get elected for a six figure job. I use to be a commission salesman, my boss new when I was doing a good job because he figured my commission check. When the Congress has to come home for five weeks vacation to campain to get relected ther is something wrong with that. We know when they are doing a good job or not.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

At least they didn't shut down the Ramora season. They are on fire right now.


----------

